# Baldur's Gate 2 + Die Auflösung



## Stiller_Meister (22. April 2007)

*Baldur's Gate 2 + Die Auflösung*

Mahlzeit! 

Habe gerade aus Nostalgiegründen mal wieder BG2 + Addon installiert und gepatcht! Bin also in die BGconfig rein, alles eingestellt, und dann die Überraschung:

Ich kann keine 1280*960 einstellen!
Habe mittlerweile neuen PC + 19er TFT, sodass diese Auflösung wohl am besten wäre! An meinem früheren PC + 19er CRT konnte ich fast alle Auflösungen anwählen, jetzt aber maximal 1024*768!  1280*960 ist schon grau unterlegt, und damit nicht anwählbar!

Warum geht das nicht?   



Stiller-Meister


----------



## HateCrewDeathtroll (22. April 2007)

*AW: Baldur's Gate 2 + Die Auflösung*



			
				Stiller_Meister am 22.04.2007 20:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit!
> 
> Habe gerade aus Nostalgiegründen mal wieder BG2 + Addon installiert und gepatcht! Bin also in die BGconfig rein, alles eingestellt, und dann die Überraschung:
> 
> ...



Afaik konnte man doch den grauen Kasten "normal" machen, sodass man eine andere Auflösung wählen kann, oder irre ich mich ?

Dann wird zwar behauptet, dass es evtl zu Komplikationen kommen könnte, aber es sollte funktionieren.


----------



## Stiller_Meister (22. April 2007)

*AW: Baldur's Gate 2 + Die Auflösung*



			
				HateCrewDeathtroll am 22.04.2007 20:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Afaik konnte man doch den grauen Kasten "normal" machen, sodass man eine andere Auflösung wählen kann, oder irre ich mich ?


Richtig, diesen Kasten habe ich auch aktiviert, allerdings kann ich nun nur die (auch nicht offiziell untersützte) 1024*768 Auflösung anwählen, alle Anderen bleiben weiterhin grau!
Wie gesagt, beim alten PC war das anders, und der war schwächer.....


----------



## stockduck (25. April 2007)

*AW: Baldur's Gate 2 + Die Auflösung*



			
				Stiller_Meister am 22.04.2007 21:24 schrieb:
			
		

> HateCrewDeathtroll am 22.04.2007 20:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann tragst einfach die auflösung in die (ich glaube sie heißt so) bg2.ini die gewünschte auflösung ein. hatte bei mir wunderbar geklappt!


----------



## Stiller_Meister (26. April 2007)

*AW: Baldur's Gate 2 + Die Auflösung*



			
				stockduck am 25.04.2007 12:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Stiller_Meister am 22.04.2007 21:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


danke für den Tipp, werds probieren!


----------

